# Good barn builders



## deerrunhaycp (Oct 17, 2008)

Just wanted to give a little free advertising. Fetterville sales of PA just finished building our second hay barn. (well the first half of it at least). They did a great job. Any of you East coast guys thinking of building a barn should look them up.

70 wide by 56 long in 5 days.


----------



## deerrunhaycp (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's the pic, didn't come through on the first post.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

SWEET!!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep I agree Fetterville built all our hay sheds


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

They are excellent. They designed a barn for me 3 years ago and service was top notch. Prices were great, too.
closeby to me, too.


----------

